# Create "New Folder" icon in explorer's toolbar



## karansthink (May 6, 2008)

hi...guys!

Here something that has been bugging me forever...
I want that The Explorer Toolbar has a "New Folder" button....
I have searched the net and found alternatives like " new folder in quick launch or new folder in folder context menu"...but the thing is I only want it in toolbar.

Mac explore has it by default.

I don't care if I have to fiddle with registry or change a system file...

Please show me how to do it.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2008)

> Right click Explorer and check the Links
> option to add the to the taskbar.
> Paste this SendKeys script into a *.vbs file,
> and/or a shortcut to the *.vbs file
> ...



*Got this while searching through Google.*

*This thread must be in Request Tutorial Thread.*


----------



## karansthink (May 6, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> *Got this while searching through Google.*
> 
> *This thread must be in Request Tutorial Thread.*


 
thanks 4 answering...

where is the sendkeys script


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

Sheesh...

What he posted above was the sendkeys script.


----------



## karansthink (May 7, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Sheesh...
> 
> What he posted above was the sendkeys script.



thanks deeraj for makin' me understand...
and for your concern.....

i must make it clear that i was looking for a solution by which i can add buttons to toolbar like views,cut, copy etc.which are already present in toolbar.

and i'm not looking for an easy alternative like adding new folder to "links"...
forgive me for my mistakes and bluntness...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2008)

karansthink said:


> I want that The Explorer Toolbar has a "New Folder" button....
> Please show me how to do it.....



hmmm...so u want a "new folder" icon in Toolbar...

BaxBex created a software 4 dat....just DL & Install & make ur wish come
true....

URL: *www.baxbex.com/files/bxnewfolder.exe


Enjoy!!!


----------



## avtarkaint (May 10, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> hmmm...so u want a "new folder" icon in Toolbar...
> 
> BaxBex created a software 4 dat....just DL & Install & make ur wish come
> true....
> ...



thanks for the link bro


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2008)

Downloaded - yeah thanks for the link bro.


----------



## karansthink (May 11, 2008)

thanx very much...KaranTh85 
now that what I wanted!  


Can any one tell me how to change icon of "new folder button" in bxnewfolder.exe

Icon is kind of outdated and doesn't go with my other toolbar buttons.

p.s.  "reshacker" didn't work...


----------

